# [Solved] Need help installing atiixp AC'97 Audio Driver

## OWNSyouAll

I tried using the gentoo alsa guide to install my card but that didn't work

Alsaconf can not find my card but it does show up in alsamixer

Here is what they say i should put if i need help

```

localhost owner # cat /proc/asound/cards 

 0 [IXP            ]: ATIIXP - ATI IXP

                      ATI IXP rev 2 with Cx20468-31 at 0xc0503400, irq 17

localhost owner # cat /proc/asound/version 

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.21.

localhost owner # cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat 

Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.21 emulation code)

Kernel: Linux localhost 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #3 SMP Mon Jun 21 11:07:18 EDT 2010 x86_64

Config options: 0

Installed drivers: 

Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config: 

ATI IXP rev 2 with Cx20468-31 at 0xc0503400, irq 17

Audio devices:

0: ATI IXP AC97 (DUPLEX)

Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Timers:

31: system timer

Mixers:

0: Conexant Cx20468-31

 

```

Last edited by OWNSyouAll on Sun Apr 03, 2011 11:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

OWNSyouAll,

What files do youhve in /dev/snd ?

It looks like you have alsa and alsas emulated OSS layer available for your kernel, at lst some of it.

Please post your 

```
emerge --info
```

 output, so we can check your USE flags.

Please post your 

```
lspci
```

outout so we can check your hardware. I have a feeling its not a AC'97 Audio Card.

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this just to be sure :

```

# lspci -n

```

----------

## ziggysquatch

I usually don't have my card show up with alsaconf if I remember correctly, but if it shows up in alsamixer you should be ok.

Did you check to make sure that nothing is muted and that the volume levels are turned up?  Alsa will default to volume down to nothing when I set mine up.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

 *ziggysquatch wrote:*   

> ... make sure that nothing is muted

 

Thats an over simplfication. Many sound cards can do analogue or digital sound but not both together.

Unmuting digital controls normally switches the card to digital mode, with the result all of the analogue side is disabled.

Ensure the Master, PCM, and Front (you may not have them all) are unmuted and set the sliders to about 70%.

Ensure that all other controls are muted.

If everything else is OK, this should get you normal two channel stereo from the front two speakers.

When that works, play with the mute switches and determine what works for you.

----------

## OWNSyouAll

Heres the commands you asked for

```

localhost owner # cd /dev/snd/

localhost snd # ls

by-path  controlC0  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p  seq  timer

localhost snd # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-x86_64-Mobile_AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_Processor_4000+-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 22 Jun 2010 20:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1 AdobeFlash-10.1 license"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/gentoo-portage"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apic berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr clflush cli cmov consolekit cracklib crypt cups cx8 cxx dbus de dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran fpu fxsr fxsr_opt gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg lahf_lm lcms ldap libnotify lm mad mca mce mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msr mtrr mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nx ogg opengl openmp pae pam pango pat pcre pdf perl pge png pni policykit ppds pppd pse pse36 python qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl sep session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg syscall sysfs tcpd tiff truetype tsc unicode usb vme vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

localhost snd # lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 01)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI-X Root Port

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 11)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 IDE Controller

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc SB400 AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M24 1P [Radeon Mobility X600]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 10)

03:05.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB1410 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

03:07.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

03:0e.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 OHCI Link Layer Controller (rev 80)

localhost snd # lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 1002:5950 (rev 01)

00:02.0 0604: 1002:5a34

00:06.0 0604: 1002:5a38

00:13.0 0c03: 1002:4374

00:13.1 0c03: 1002:4375

00:13.2 0c03: 1002:4373

00:14.0 0c05: 1002:4372 (rev 11)

00:14.1 0101: 1002:4376

00:14.3 0601: 1002:4377

00:14.4 0604: 1002:4371

00:14.5 0401: 1002:4370 (rev 02)

00:14.6 0703: 1002:4378 (rev 02)

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1100

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1101

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1102

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1103

01:00.0 0300: 1002:3150

02:00.0 0200: 11ab:4351 (rev 10)

03:05.0 0607: 1524:1410 (rev 01)

03:07.0 0280: 14e4:4318 (rev 02)

03:0e.0 0c00: 1106:3044 (rev 80)

localhost snd # 

```

Alsamixer channels are unmuted and at 80 or higher

im using madplay to test it 

```

madplay /home/owner/01\ Let\ the\ Music\ Do\ the\ Talking.mp3 

MPEG Audio Decoder 0.15.2 (beta) - Copyright (C) 2000-2004 Robert Leslie et al.

          Title: Let the Music Do the Talking

       Composer: Joe Perry

         Artist: Aerosmith

      Orchestra: Aerosmith

          Album: Young Lust: The Aerosmith Anthology Disc 1

          Track: 1

           Year: 2001

      Publisher: Geffen

          Genre: Rock

210 frames decoded (0:00:05.4), -0.0 dB peak amplitude, 0 clipped samples

Segmentation fault

localhost snd # 

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

OWNSyouAll,

```
Segmentation fault
```

is a very bad thing. It means your madplay application attempted to use memory that it doesn't own, so the kernel killed it.  

I suspect your kernel is ok, but sight of the output of 

```
ls -l /dev/snd
```

  would be useful.

Meanwhile you could test with another audio player.

When you run alsamixer, what symbols appear at the bottom of the controls ?

```
│     ├──┤

│     │OO│

│     └──┘
```

is unmuted,

```
│     ├──┤

│     │MM│

│     └──┘
```

means muted.  You need the three controls I mentioned unmuted, the rest must be muted meanwhile.

----------

## OWNSyouAll

Here are the output of those commands

```

localhost owner # ls -l /dev/snd/

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root      60 Jun 24 13:09 by-path

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 6 Jun 24 13:09 controlC0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 5 Jun 24 13:09 pcmC0D0c

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 4 Jun 24 13:09 pcmC0D0p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 3 Jun 24 13:09 seq

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 2 Jun 24 13:09 timer

localhost owner # 

```

Its unmuted i have used alsamixer before on ubuntu so i know how to use it[/code]

----------

## OWNSyouAll

Rhythmbox says the file is playing but i can't hear anything

----------

## NeddySeagoon

OWNSyouAll,

You have a pure ALSA system with a single sound card that has a single stereo playback and a single stereo capture device.

So your kernel set up is ok.

Are there any hints in dmesg ?

If there is nothing obvious, pastebin it and post a link

Are all of your controls with IEC or SPDI/F in their names muted?

----------

## OWNSyouAll

Heres dmesg

```

[    0.793522] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.793750] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

[    0.794027] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    0.794264] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input2

[    0.794750] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    0.794987] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

[    0.795269] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.795633] processor LNXCPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.797473] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.797716] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.798406]   alloc irq_desc for 17 on node 0

[    0.798408]   alloc kstat_irqs on node 0

[    0.798415] serial 0000:00:14.6: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.798606] serial 0000:00:14.6: PCI INT B disabled

[    0.800745] brd: module loaded

[    0.801888] loop: module loaded

[    0.802118] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input4

[    0.802893]   alloc irq_desc for 16 on node 0

[    0.802895]   alloc kstat_irqs on node 0

[    0.802924] pata_atiixp 0000:00:14.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.803339] pata_atiixp 0000:00:14.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.803406] scsi0 : pata_atiixp

[    0.803728] scsi1 : pata_atiixp

[    0.804954] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x8410 irq 14

[    0.805114] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x8418 irq 15

[    0.805283] work_for_cpu used greatest stack depth: 5488 bytes left

[    0.805760] Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k5-NAPI

[    0.805919] Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    0.806135] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI

[    0.806337] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    0.806572] sky2 driver version 1.25

[    0.824005] sky2 0000:02:00.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    0.824172]   alloc irq_desc for 18 on node 0

[    0.824174]   alloc kstat_irqs on node 0

[    0.824178] sky2 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.824348] sky2 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.824375] sky2 0000:02:00.0: Yukon-2 FE chip revision 1

[    0.824871] sky2 eth0: addr 00:03:25:35:5c:39

[    0.825032] work_for_cpu used greatest stack depth: 4904 bytes left

[    0.825401] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4318 WLAN found (core revision 9)

[    0.830699] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    0.840150] b43-phy0 debug: Found PHY: Analog 3, Type 2, Revision 7

[    0.840172] b43-phy0 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2050, Revision 8

[    0.847538] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel'

[    0.847806] Registered led device: b43-phy0::tx

[    0.847999] Registered led device: b43-phy0::rx

[    0.848199] Registered led device: b43-phy0::radio

[    0.848443] Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PL, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

[    0.848637] Broadcom 43xx-legacy driver loaded [ Features: PLID, Firmware-ID: FW10 ]

[    0.848911] console [netcon0] enabled

[    0.849068] netconsole: network logging started

[    0.849300] yenta_cardbus 0000:03:05.0: CardBus bridge found [107b:0506]

[    0.849485] yenta_cardbus 0000:03:05.0: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

[    0.849756] yenta_cardbus 0000:03:05.0: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

[    0.849920] yenta_cardbus 0000:03:05.0: TI: mfunc 0x01001002, devctl 0x44

[    1.009849] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD3200BEVE-00A0HT0, 11.01A11, max UDMA/100

[    1.010010] ata1.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

[    1.017511] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    1.017780] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD3200BEVE-0 11.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.018232] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)

[    1.018535] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.018694] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.018710] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.019076]  sda:

[    1.019305] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    1.027765]  sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 >

[    1.065817] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.189612] ata2.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GWA-4082N, CG03, max UDMA/33

[    1.195565] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

[    1.201343] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GWA-4082N CG03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.216203] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    1.216364] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    1.216612] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    1.216684] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    1.338913] yenta_cardbus 0000:03:05.0: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cf8, PCI irq 22

[    1.339078] yenta_cardbus 0000:03:05.0: Socket status: 30000006

[    1.339238] pci_bus 0000:03: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#03) from #04 to #07

[    1.339514] yenta_cardbus 0000:03:05.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xb000 - 0xbfff

[    1.339787] yenta_cardbus 0000:03:05.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xc0200000 - 0xc02fffff

[    1.340064] yenta_cardbus 0000:03:05.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x40000000 - 0x43ffffff

[    1.591071] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.591230] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 104 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

[    1.591268]   alloc irq_desc for 19 on node 0

[    1.591270]   alloc kstat_irqs on node 0

[    1.591276] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    1.591450] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.591624] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    1.591629] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.591676] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    1.591962] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reset hcs_params 0x2408 dbg=0 cc=2 pcc=4 ordered !ppc ports=8

[    1.591966] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reset hcc_params a012 thresh 1 uframes 256/512/1024

[    1.592006] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    1.592019] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: MWI active

[    1.592021] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: supports USB remote wakeup

[    1.592037] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 19, io mem 0xc0502000

[    1.592198] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    1.592206] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: init command 010009 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=256 RUN

[    1.597943] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.598148] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    1.598154] usb usb1: udev 1, busnum 1, minor = 0

[    1.598156] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.598316] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.598588] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.598746] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 ehci_hcd

[    1.598905] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.2

[    1.599094] usb usb1: uevent

[    1.599122] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    1.599124] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.599289] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.599304] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[    1.599334] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.599336] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.599338] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.599503] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    1.599661] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.599662] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.599664] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    1.599666] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    1.599669] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.599672] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.599715] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.599767] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    1.599926] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 80 td 96

[    1.599956] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    1.600123] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    1.600284] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    1.600334] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    1.600622] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: created debug files

[    1.600626] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 19, io mem 0xc0500000

[    1.650952] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI controller state

[    1.650957] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI 1.0, NO legacy support registers

[    1.650962] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: control 0x083 HCFS=operational CBSR=3

[    1.650966] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

[    1.650970] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: intrstatus 0x00000000

[    1.650975] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: intrenable 0x8000001a MIE UE RD WDH

[    1.650989] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: hcca frame #0000

[    1.650994] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: roothub.a 00000204 POTPGT=0 NPS NDP=4(4)

[    1.650998] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

[    1.651002] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: roothub.status 00008000 DRWE

[    1.651008] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

[    1.651012] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

[    1.651017] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00000100 PPS

[    1.651022] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: roothub.portstatus [3] 0x00000100 PPS

[    1.651028] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    1.651033] usb usb2: udev 1, busnum 2, minor = 128

[    1.651035] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.651195] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.651466] usb usb2: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    1.651624] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 ohci_hcd

[    1.651783] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.0

[    1.651970] usb usb2: uevent

[    1.651996] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    1.651998] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.652159] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.652174] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[    1.652202] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.652203] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.652205] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.652372] hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    1.652529] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.652531] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.652532] hub 2-0:1.0: global over-current protection

[    1.652534] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 0ms

[    1.652539] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.652541] hub 2-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

[    1.652543] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.652555] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.652606] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    1.652774] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

[    1.652939] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[    1.652987] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    1.653280] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: created debug files

[    1.653284] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 19, io mem 0xc0501000

[    1.665968] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001403 POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

[    1.665971] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1: status 0501 change 0001

[    1.666025] async/0 used greatest stack depth: 4696 bytes left

[    1.666199] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    1.666234] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI controller state

[    1.666238] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI 1.0, NO legacy support registers

[    1.666242] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: control 0x083 HCFS=operational CBSR=3

[    1.666247] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

[    1.666251] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: intrstatus 0x00000000

[    1.666256] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: intrenable 0x8000001a MIE UE RD WDH

[    1.666269] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: hcca frame #0000

[    1.666274] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: roothub.a 00000204 POTPGT=0 NPS NDP=4(4)

[    1.666278] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

[    1.666282] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: roothub.status 00008000 DRWE

[    1.666287] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

[    1.666292] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

[    1.666297] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00000100 PPS

[    1.666302] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: roothub.portstatus [3] 0x00000100 PPS

[    1.666308] usb usb3: default language 0x0409

[    1.666313] usb usb3: udev 1, busnum 3, minor = 256

[    1.666314] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.666474] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.666745] usb usb3: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    1.666904] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 ohci_hcd

[    1.667068] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.1

[    1.667253] usb usb3: uevent

[    1.667279] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

[    1.667281] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.667444] usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.667456] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[    1.667486] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.667488] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.667490] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.667656] hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    1.667814] hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.667815] hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.667817] hub 3-0:1.0: global over-current protection

[    1.667818] hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 0ms

[    1.667823] hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.667825] hub 3-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

[    1.667827] hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.667839] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.667907] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    1.668217] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    1.668377] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    1.668579] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    1.668739] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    1.668937] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    1.669181] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    1.671550] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.671711] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.672044] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.672505] rtc_cmos 00:04: RTC can wake from S4

[    1.672722] rtc_cmos 00:04: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    1.672906] rtc0: alarms up to one month, 114 bytes nvram

[    1.673362] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.15.0-ioctl (2009-04-01) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    1.673714] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    1.673871] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    1.675045] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    1.675236] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.675407] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[    1.675697] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.21.

[    1.676221] ATI IXP AC97 controller 0000:00:14.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    1.684957] ALSA device list:

[    1.685122]   #0: ATI IXP rev 2 with Cx20468-31 at 0xc0503400, irq 17

[    1.685360] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    1.685537] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (7979 buckets, 31916 max)

[    1.685943] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    1.686730] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.686927] TCP cubic registered

[    1.687090] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    1.687458] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    1.688804] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.689018] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    1.689836] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    1.690251] PM: Resume from disk failed.

[    1.690263] registered taskstats version 1

[    1.690739]   Magic number: 14:991:45

[    1.701252] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5

[    1.706451] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    1.706610] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    1.706991] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    1.707153] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[    1.707311] md: autorun ...

[    1.707467] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    1.762934] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    1.763102] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

[    1.763269] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:7.

[    1.763447] Freeing unused kernel memory: 596k freed

[    1.764063] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 8408k

[    1.765017] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0002 evt 0000

[    1.765029] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    1.765040] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: port 1 low speed --> companion

[    1.816010] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port 1 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[    1.816055] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[    1.816062] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

[    1.816068] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00010301 CSC LSDA PPS CCS

[    1.816071] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0301, change 0001, 1.5 Mb/s

[    1.920007] hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x301

[    2.026009] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

[    2.077007] usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

[    2.186011] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

[    2.262005] usb 2-1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[    2.262009] usb 2-1: udev 2, busnum 2, minor = 129

[    2.262011] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=04d9, idProduct=048e

[    2.262175] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    2.262394] usb 2-1: uevent

[    2.262471] usb 2-1: usb_probe_device

[    2.262474] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.264008] usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.264023] usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

[    2.264059] usbhid 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.264062] usbhid 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.274393] input: HID 04d9:048e as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/input/input6

[    2.274797] generic-usb 0003:04D9:048E.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [HID 04d9:048e] on usb-0000:00:13.0-1/input0

[    2.275113] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    2.275129] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    2.275133] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

[    2.341409] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x23aeb3, caps: 0xa04713/0x10008

[    2.376530] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7

[    2.484243] stty used greatest stack depth: 4328 bytes left

[    2.704021] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: auto-stop root hub

[    2.905611] gawk used greatest stack depth: 4184 bytes left

[    3.556840] udev: starting version 157

[    3.577456] usb usb2: uevent

[    3.577473] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.577493] usb 2-1: uevent

[    3.577509] usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

[    3.577660] usb usb3: uevent

[    3.577676] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.577723] usb usb1: uevent

[    3.577738] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.753680] usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

[    3.753770] usb 2-1: uevent

[    3.754501] usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

[    3.754586] usb 2-1: uevent

[    4.080069] usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

[    4.080982] usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

[    4.704013] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    4.704023] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend

[    4.704025] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: suspend root hub

[    4.704837] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    4.704839] usb usb3: bus auto-suspend

[    4.704844] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: suspend root hub

[    5.423451] EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal

[    5.615312] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    5.621201] ndiswrapper version 1.55 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)

[    5.671798] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

[    8.813159] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1442900

[    8.813231] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1442132

[    8.813249] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1442087

[    8.813267] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 177285

[    8.813302] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 17552

[    8.813337] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 17553

[    8.813358] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141091

[    8.813394] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141080

[    8.813425] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141092

[    8.813448] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 142071

[    8.813503] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141577

[    8.813542] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141770

[    8.813584] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141858

[    8.813626] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141544

[    8.813666] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141996

[    8.813720] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141989

[    8.813741] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141778

[    8.813761] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141875

[    8.813785] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141834

[    8.813804] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141936

[    8.813825] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141838

[    8.813843] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141977

[    8.813862] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141981

[    8.813891] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141515

[    8.813919] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141557

[    8.813952] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141929

[    8.813990] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141792

[    8.814027] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141699

[    8.814076] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 142004

[    8.814096] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141979

[    8.814120] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141820

[    8.814140] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141662

[    8.814172] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141784

[    8.814195] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141708

[    8.814217] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141753

[    8.814235] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141685

[    8.814258] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141814

[    8.814295] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141546

[    8.814331] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141664

[    8.814360] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141886

[    8.814427] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141890

[    8.814452] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141974

[    8.814482] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141812

[    8.814500] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141694

[    8.814523] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141810

[    8.814563] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141963

[    8.814608] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141924

[    8.814633] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141831

[    8.814651] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141728

[    8.814671] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 141942

[    8.814689] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1442126

[    8.814721] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1442125

[    8.814737] EXT4-fs (sda5): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1442088

[    8.814752] EXT4-fs (sda5): 53 orphan inodes deleted

[    8.814754] EXT4-fs (sda5): recovery complete

[    9.335695] EXT4-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

[    9.581455] Adding 2072568k swap on /mnt/Ubuntu1004/mnt/2Gb.swap.  Priority:-1 extents:5 across:2228216k 

[   13.288110] ifconfig used greatest stack depth: 4176 bytes left

[   15.859393] usb usb2: uevent

[   15.859461] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[   15.859536] usb 2-1: uevent

[   15.859598] usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

[   15.860219] usb usb3: uevent

[   15.860281] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[   15.860496] usb usb1: uevent

[   15.860558] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[   30.906453] pci 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[   33.064006] usb usb2: uevent

[   33.064101] usb 2-1: uevent

[   33.064945] usb usb3: uevent

[   33.065109] usb usb1: uevent

[   34.842033] cc1 used greatest stack depth: 4136 bytes left

[   55.060036] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/ucode5.fw

[   55.121744] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/pcm5.fw

[   55.128120] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/b0g0initvals5.fw

[   55.130179] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/b0g0bsinitvals5.fw

[   55.247022] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)

[   55.266062] b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized

[   55.266254] b43-phy0 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized

[   55.266309] b43-phy0 debug: QoS enabled

[   55.274335] b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started

[   55.274341] b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 2

[   55.274856] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   56.258376] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:14:bf:74:af:e9 (try 1)

[   56.260688] wlan0: direct probe responded

[   56.260690] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:bf:74:af:e9 (try 1)

[   56.262461] wlan0: authenticated

[   56.262471] wlan0: associate with AP 00:14:bf:74:af:e9 (try 1)

[   56.266800] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:14:bf:74:af:e9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

[   56.266803] wlan0: associated

[   56.267310] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[   56.273276] b43-phy0 debug: Using hardware based encryption for keyidx: 0, mac: 00:14:bf:74:af:e9

[   66.390005] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

localhost owner # 

```

Heres alsamixer

```

┌───────────────────────────── AlsaMixer v1.0.23 ──────────────────────────────┐

│ Card: ATI IXP                                        F1:  Help               │

│ Chip: Conexant Cx20468-31                            F2:  System information │

│ View: F3:[Playback] F4: Capture  F5: All             F6:  Select sound card  │

│ Item: Master [dB gain: 0.00, 0.00]                   Esc: Exit               │

│                                                                              │

│     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐                        │

│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                        │

│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                        │

│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                        >

│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                        >

│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                        >

│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                        >

│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                        >

│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                        >

│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                        >

│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                        │

│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                        │

│     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ┌──┐     ┌──┐      │

│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│      │

│     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘      │

│   100<>100 100<>100 100<>100 100<>100 100<>100   100                         │

│  < Master >Headphon   PCM      Line      CD      Mic    Mic Boos  S/PDIF     │

└──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

-- page 2 ---

┌───────────────────────────── AlsaMixer v1.0.23 ──────────────────────────────┐

│ Card: ATI IXP                                        F1:  Help               │

│ Chip: Conexant Cx20468-31                            F2:  System information │

│ View: F3:[Playback] F4: Capture  F5: All             F6:  Select sound card  │

│ Item: External Amplifier                             Esc: Exit               │

│                                                                              │

│     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐                       ┌──┐               │

│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│               │

│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│               │

<     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│               │

<     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│               │

<     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│               │

<     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│               │

<     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│               │

<     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│               │

<     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│               │

│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│               │

│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│               │

│     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ├──┤     ┌──┐      │

│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│      │

│     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘      │

│   100<>100 100<>100 100<>100   100                        100                │

│     PCM      Line      CD      Mic    Mic Boos  S/PDIF  PC Speak<External>   │

└──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

OWNSyouAll,

Your dmesg is clean, except for the EXT4 issues but thats not sound related. They may mean that your system closed down without unmouting one or more filesystems. Back to sound ...

You must mute the S/PDIF control. (I was saying SPDI/F earlier)

When that control is not muted, your card operates in digital sound mode and analogue operation is disabled. Hence everything seems to work but you get no output. Well you do get output but its at your S/PDIF connector, not your speakers.

I don't know what external does, so mute that too. Incidently, your screen shots only show the playback controls for your card.

Open alsamixer, press F5 to see all the controls, then mute anything with S/PDIF in its name.

You only need <Master> and PCM unmuted.

I see from your dmesg that you are a laptop user.  Mute the Headphon output too. On some laptops, unmuting that mutes the speakers.

In summary, mute everything (Press F5 to see everything), then have only <Master> and PCM unmuted.

----------

## OWNSyouAll

Ok i did that but i get this error in rhythmbox now

```

The audioatuodisk element is missing.

```

madplay gives me this

```

owner@localhost ~ $ madplay 01

MPEG Audio Decoder 0.15.2 (beta) - Copyright (C) 2000-2004 Robert Leslie et al.

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1401:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card

audio: No such file or directory

owner@localhost ~ $ madplay 01\ Let\ the\ Music\ Do\ the\ Talking.mp3 

MPEG Audio Decoder 0.15.2 (beta) - Copyright (C) 2000-2004 Robert Leslie et al.

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1401:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card

audio: No such file or directory

owner@localhost ~ $ 

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

OWNSyouAll,

I don't know rhytmbox, so I will pass on that.

madplay appears to be saying that its configured for a sound card you don't have, like a second or 3rd sound card.

It may even be configured to use OSS and you don't have ALSAs OSS emulation configured in your kernel.

To play an audio CD, try 

```
mplayer -ao alsa cdda://1
```

Thats play track 1 on an Audio CD, using the Alsa output module

```
mplayer -ao alsa /path/to/file
```

plays audio from a disc file. mplayer will work out the format.

If either of those commands fail, the content of the terminal will tell us why.

----------

## OWNSyouAll

Heres what mplayer says

```

owner@localhost ~ $ mplayer -ao alsa 01\ Let\ the\ Music\ Do\ the\ Talking.mp3 

Creating config file: /home/owner/.mplayer/config

MPlayer SVN-r30554-4.4.3 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team

Playing 01 Let the Music Do the Talking.mp3.

Audio only file format detected.

Clip info:

 Title: Let the Music Do the Talking

 Artist: Aerosmith

 Album: Young Lust: The Aerosmith Anth

 Year: 2001

 Comment:                             

 Track: 1

 Genre: Rock

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 320.0 kbit/22.68% (ratio: 40000->176400)

Selected audio codec: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such file or directory

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such file or directory

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: confmisc.c:1251:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:4633:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm.c:2211:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default

[AO_ALSA] Playback open error: No such file or directory

Failed to initialize audio driver 'alsa'

Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.

Audio: no sound

Video: no video

Exiting... (End of file)

owner@localhost ~ $ 

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

OWNSyouAll,

The good news is that

```
[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0' 
```

says that its looking for card 0, which is your only sound card.

As its not found, that points the finger at the kernel or sound modules not being loaded

Do you have alsasound in your boot or defualt runlevel ?

If so check that your alsa devices exist in /dev/snd

If /dev/snd is empty or non existent, your kernel modules are not loaded for some reason.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post your sound configuration from your .config ?

Also, can you post this :

```

# rc-update show

# rc-status

```

----------

## OWNSyouAll

Heres some more commands

```

localhost owner # alsasound

-bash: alsasound: command not found

localhost owner # cd /dev/snd/

localhost snd # ls

by-path  controlC0  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p  seq  timer

localhost snd # rc-update show

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

      udev-postmount |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

localhost snd # rc-status

 * One of the files in /etc/{conf.d,init.d} or /etc/rc.conf

 * has a modification time in the future!

Runlevel: default

 hald                                                               [ started  ]

 local                                                              [ started  ]

 netmount                                                           [ started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                     [ started  ]

localhost snd #                                

```

Should i add alsasound to the default runtime?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

OWNSyouAll,

That looks good apart from the lack of alsasound in 

```
rc-update show
```

Run the following commands

```
rc-update add alsasound default

/etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

The first command will make alsasound start at boot in future. The second command will start the alasound service now.

You should not get any errors, either on the screen or in dmesg. If you do, what are they? 

```
 * One of the files in /etc/{conf.d,init.d} or /etc/rc.conf

 * has a modification time in the future! 
```

is a bad sign.  It tells that your clock has undergone a step backwards.

That can cause compile errors as make uses file timestamps to wok out what to build.

----------

## OWNSyouAll

IT LIVES!)%!*%_!_@#%*_#!%*!_)*_)@^*!@*^@_**)

after starting alsasound i had to disable master in my alsamixer

```

┌───────────────────────────── AlsaMixer v1.0.23 ──────────────────────────────┐

│ Card: ATI IXP                                        F1:  Help               │

│ Chip: Conexant Cx20468-31                            F2:  System information │

│ View: F3:[Playback] F4: Capture  F5: All             F6:  Select sound card  │

│ Item: Master [dB gain: -7.50, -10.50]                Esc: Exit               │

│                                                                              │

│     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐                        │

│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │                        │

│     │▒ │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │                        │

│     │▒▒│     │▒ │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │                        >

│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│     │  │                        >

│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │                        >

│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │                        >

│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                        >

│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                        >

│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                        >

│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                        │

│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                        │

│     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ┌──┐     ┌──┐      │

│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │MM│      │

│     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘      │

│    84<>77   74<>71   39<>39   61<>61   65<>65     45                         │

│  < Master >Headphon   PCM      Line      CD      Mic    Mic Boos  S/PDIF     │

└──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

```

```

┌───────────────────────────── AlsaMixer v1.0.23 ──────────────────────────────┐

│ Card: ATI IXP                                        F1:  Help               │

│ Chip: Conexant Cx20468-31                            F2:  System information │

│ View: F3:[Playback] F4: Capture  F5: All             F6:  Select sound card  │

│ Item: External Amplifier [Off]                       Esc: Exit               │

│                                                                              │

│     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐                       ┌──┐               │

│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │                       │  │               │

│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │                       │  │               │

<     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │                       │▒▒│               │

<     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│     │  │                       │▒▒│               │

<     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │                       │▒▒│               │

<     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │                       │▒▒│               │

<     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│               │

<     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│               │

<     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│               │

│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│               │

│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│               │

│     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ├──┤     ┌──┐      │

│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │MM│     │OO│     │MM│      │

│     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘      │

│    39<>39   61<>61   65<>65     45                         73                │

│     PCM      Line      CD      Mic    Mic Boos  S/PDIF  PC Speak<External>   │

└──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

```

Thank you a ton for all the help =)))))

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

----------

